# How to remove bumper end caps



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

I am getting ready to remove the rear bumper end caps on a 97 Pathfinder. You know, that removable piece above the bumper and behind the rear wheels. Are these bolted on somehow? If so, where in the heck are the bolts? Do I need to remove the entire bumper to replace them? Or are they connected with clips and should I just pry them off? Thanks!


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

my 98 has them bolted and plastic riveted to the fender(rear quarter panel )


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

*How to remove Bumper corners on 97 Pathy*

Can you show to remove the 4 bumper corners on thre more on hae 97 pathy. 

With nice weather here I want to replace the 4 bumper corners and need to know what is need them.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Can anyone provide steps to remove end caps for a 96-99 pathfinder ?


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

bump.... 

I see lots rusted out; has anyone replaced these ?


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I know on the front bumper they bolted to the bumper itself, my guess is taking the bumper off will be necessary...


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info.... I was hoping that since they are essentially tirm that there would be a few bolts and then just pop of the clips.

I was really hopping to avoid taking off the bumper because I know that involves taking out the corner lights grill and a few other things... not cool.


Has anyone else had to remove front or back Bumper corners ?

FYI: My corners differ a little from most 96-99 pathys I have seen because they are steel and not chrome. Also I don't have fender flares either.... not sure if this makes a difference.... but they look slightly different from others.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

TW_Pathy_97 said:


> Thanks for the info.... I was hoping that since they are essentially tirm that there would be a few bolts and then just pop of the clips.
> 
> I was really hopping to avoid taking off the bumper because I know that involves taking out the corner lights grill and a few other things... not cool.
> 
> ...


chrome vs. steel only impacts the finish, not how they mount. And fender flares mount to the bumpers, so they come off with the bumper as well. Honestly it took me 4 or 5 hours to take the whole front apart and put on a new bumper with a grill guard, so I wouldn't be afraid to do it...


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks again Laxman... I appreciate those that are actually here to help.

I want to get an idea of just the 4 trims pieces though.... my bumpers are pristine. I don't want to spend 5 hours taking have of the front end apart to swap out something that should be a lot simpler....

I was thinking an hour in back yard with my basic pathy tools would do it.... If I need to take half of the truck apart I may need to take it to my mechanics home shop for the whole weekend for some trim.... that's gonna be a lot of shop time on top of the $300 to get new ones.

I am hoping someone has done the replacement of these to help give me an estimate of how much of my Saturday this project will take.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

I know thats what you need to do for the front bumper. You have to remove the entire front bumpers to get those trim pieces off of the fascia (they are attached by a couple bolts). I do not know about the rear.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks again.... if I don't hear about the back by tomorrow I am gonna grab a case of beer and start taking them apart to get a jump of the Saturday project of replacing all 4.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been doing more research on replacing these.... haven't found anything useful, except I am getting hosed on the price. The only place I can get them here wants $250... I found a place in NJ that sells all 4 for $110 but they don't ship outside the lower 48 states.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Update: I replaced the back corners on Saturday... most of the bolts had to be cut or broke when torqued them so I had to punch them out. 

By far the easiest way to replace these is to take off the rear bumper cover, To do this : 

1) remove the rear wheel well cover and mud flap (5 or so screws)
2) open the lift gate and remove the 6 clips.
3) Remove the Bolts under the bumper that secures the cover to the the steel

pull of the bumper and corners together... I used a flat head to pop out the 2 ball clips that secure the end caps or if you full them towards the front enough they will slide out.


----------

